# a snorkel question



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

i have a honda rancher 350 2x4 es i am going add a snorkel and have two questions 1st one is the bike is liquid cooled so it has a fan now i know i have to reroute the vent line from the fan but what keeps the fan motor from shorting out? the 2nd question is i know that i use the di electic greese on the plugs do i do every plug and and do i just put the greese in the plug then push the two together. ok that was three really but any help would be great.


----------



## ShaneGT86 (Jun 11, 2010)

that bike is not liquid cooled it is an air cooled bike what you are seeing is an oil cooler. fan will work fine they rarely come on on the ranchers. the di electrical grease is a good idea it will help. i would suggest putting it at every connection point.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont smear a WHOLE lot on them, just a dab and push them back together & it should do the job.


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

also, cant stress enough...dont forget to run the vent lines off the carburator!!!!


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks alot guys for the info


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

dont forget to vent the rear diff too


----------



## tenesseemudder (Jul 24, 2010)

does it make sense to snorkel a 2x4?


----------

